#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Did anyone have dream trip to foreign countries?

## Dhiya

Everyone have some dream trips to travel with your loved one. Those who don't have any ideas about trips are the appetite people and they didn't know to live the best life style. How many of you have dream trips?Hey, Now I have a dream to travel United States of America? My wish is my very first foreign country travel must USA. Are you a same minded people to travel foreign country as your dream trip? What are you doing for that? Here, I want to share some tips with you.
01. Plan your destiny approximately.
02. Travel with a same minded people else try to travel alone.
03. Save money for your trip
04. Gain some knowledge about the visiting place.
05. Finally, Pack your bags to travel surreal place.
06. Dont forget to make jealous your friends about your trip and make it much crazy.

----------


## Moana

> Everyone have some dream trips to travel with your loved one. Those who don't have any ideas about trips are the appetite people and they didn't know to live the best life style. How many of you have dream trips?Hey, Now I have a dream to travel United States of America? My wish is my very first foreign country travel must USA. Are you a same minded people to travel foreign country as your dream trip? What are you doing for that? Here, I want to share some tips with you.
> 01. Plan your destiny approximately.
> 02. Travel with a same minded people else try to travel alone.
> 03. Save money for your trip
> 04. Gain some knowledge about the visiting place.
> 05. Finally, Pack your bags to travel surreal place.
> 06. Don’t forget to make jealous your friends about your trip and make it much crazy.


Thanks so much as these were really helpful however the first thing that should be considered is same minded people whether it is local traveling or international traveling.

----------


## Assassin

> Everyone have some dream trips to travel with your loved one. Those who don't have any ideas about trips are the appetite people and they didn't know to live the best life style. How many of you have dream trips?Hey, Now I have a dream to travel United States of America? My wish is my very first foreign country travel must USA. Are you a same minded people to travel foreign country as your dream trip? What are you doing for that? Here, I want to share some tips with you.
> 01. Plan your destiny approximately.
> 02. Travel with a same minded people else try to travel alone.
> 03. Save money for your trip
> 04. Gain some knowledge about the visiting place.
> 05. Finally, Pack your bags to travel surreal place.
> 06. Don’t forget to make jealous your friends about your trip and make it much crazy.


Really I have these plans too, hope It will possible in future.

----------

